# My Graveyard Popper



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

One more project done


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice one TiM


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Tim, nice work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good, nice tombstone too. If you have time you may want to add skeletal hands grasping the sides as an added touch. I made some out of wire and papier mache for my popper.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! I love these guys ... and the cauldron creeps!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the poppers - they're such a fun prop.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work Tim... Motion is very smooth.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Very smooth operation Tim, but would adding a timed delay of about 5 seconds to the bottom of rotation increase the creepiness? I agree with Spooky1, adding the hands will finish it off.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that real cool Tim


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks good Tim. I say leave it the way it is!


----------



## skarson (Oct 18, 2008)

I think it looks great, but personally I would like the rotation to be a slower, at least half as fast as it is now, would make it creepier. Nice work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks just fine to me Tim.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Me likey too. That's a real nice prop! A compliment to any graveyard!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool tim -i did one too


----------

